# Play time



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Bandit is easily the most playful budgie in my flock, and sometimes just the simplest things will keep her entertained. Here she is on the play branch, playing with her toilet paper roll.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

What a stunning bird she is - really really!  

Great pics.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL! ! ! Woops, looks like I posted this thread twice. Man, my computer skills are completely lacking this week! Sorry.


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

That's pure bliss.:budge: Beautiful birds too.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

She's a cute little bandit indeed


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

What a stunning budgie, never seen that coloring before. I love toilet paper roll idea, I'm going to have to remember that for the future.


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

Hee hee, looks like she's having a good time!


----------

